# I Got Cubase 11 Pro for $269 Because of Something I Already Had...



## PaulieDC (Jul 7, 2021)

I have 11 Pro on my tower, and Studio One on my laptop. I looked in my Steinberg account and noticed I have a couple licenses for Cubase LE and AI, which came bundled with a few unrelated hardware purchases (new RME interface, etc). So I installed AI on my laptop just to have Cubase, but the 48-track limit quickly became a nuisance.

ANYWAY, I just noticed in the current sale that the upgrade to Pro from LE/AI is $269, and that price is also at the dealers, not just the Steinberg site. I grabbed it with 36-month financing on the Sweetwater card which allows me to pay it off when I want, couldn't be much easier. I'll have enough Amazon points on my next Prime statement to grab the dongle. You probably don't need that information, lol.

So, check your hardware-bundled software, if you were given LE or AI, then Pro 11 is even cheaper than the current sale where you buy Artist for $337 then get a free upgrade to Pro.

EVEN BETTER: if you wanted to crossgrade, that's only $203.99 + Steinberg Key during this sale.

FYI, I think it all ends August 1st.


----------



## erodred (Jul 8, 2021)

Do you see a use case for both Studio One and Cubase? I am tempted to pull the trigger on the cross grade myself. I am interested in scoring to some film sometimes and I hear cubase is ahead in that regard. I have basic experience with cubase already for adding tracks and minimal midi data.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 14, 2021)

I currently use Studio One and also have Logic X and Reason on my machine. This week I've upgraded from Digital Performer 4 > 11 and picked up a Cubase 11 Pro competitive crossgrade, both for a very attractive price. I have time on my hands these days and learning to use new software presents a pleasurable challenge to me. Also looking forward to deciding which one ultimately sits best with me. Quite smitten with DP so far - Articulation maps are really well implemented, interface is uncluttered and the scaleable zoom is fantastic!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 14, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I currently use Studio One and also have Logic X and Reason on my machine. This week I've upgraded from Digital Performer 4 > 11 and picked up a Cubase 11 Pro competitive crossgrade, both for a very attractive price. I have time on my hands these days and learning to use new software presents a pleasurable challenge to me. Also looking forward to deciding which one ultimately sits best with me. Quite smitten with DP so far - Articulation maps are really well implemented, interface is uncluttered and the scaleable zoom is fantastic!


With time on your hands why not actually compose rather than faff with multiple DAWS….I’m seeing loads of this on these forums…..

You have studio one and a FP8…..what do these both lack when composing?

Genuinely interested…


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> With time on your hands why not actually compose rather than faff with multiple DAWS….I’m seeing loads of this on these forums…..
> 
> You have studio one and a FP8…..what do these both lack when composing?
> 
> Genuinely interested…


You make a good point but I just fancied getting them and getting to know them, simple as that! Each DAW cost about the same as one decent VI, so no big deal and I get to have a lot of fun exploring whenever I fancy it. After having Covid last year I've been struggling with concentration/creativity - learning to use Studio One helped with that and I think that doing the same with the new stuff will be good for me too. I suppose I could be making Lego models or learning to paint instead.


----------



## erodred (Jul 14, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> You make a good point but I just fancied getting them and getting to know them, simple as that! Each DAW cost about the same as one decent VI, so no big deal and I get to have a lot of fun exploring whenever I fancy it. After having Covid last year I've been struggling with concentration/creativity - learning to use Studio One helped with that and I think that doing the same with the new stuff will be good for me too. I suppose I could be making Lego models or learning to paint instead.


Sorry to hear you got Covid :( Glad you are making the best out of the situation. Nothing wrong with trying new things. You can learn to paint after mastering all your daws!


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 14, 2021)

erodred said:


> Sorry to hear you got Covid :( Glad you are making the best out of the situation. Nothing wrong with trying new things. You can learn to paint after mastering all your daws!


Thanks - nearly 16 months now and still not better, and the main reason that I'm not averse to trying new things out - we're not here forever.


----------



## Pappaus (Jul 14, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> You make a good point but I just fancied getting them and getting to know them, simple as that! Each DAW cost about the same as one decent VI, so no big deal and I get to have a lot of fun exploring whenever I fancy it. After having Covid last year I've been struggling with concentration/creativity - learning to use Studio One helped with that and I think that doing the same with the new stuff will be good for me too. I suppose I could be making Lego models or learning to paint instead.


+++1 for this reply. Also from a non-professionals standpoint, composing is often its own reward. The only reward. No payment or satisfaction knowing that others will hear your work etc. And as it can be its own reward, sometimes it isn’t as rewarding as other times. So it is enjoyable to play with different DAWS and learn them and see where that DAWs path may take you. Instead of the challenge of the blank staff, it is the challenge of the complicated manual. A different challenge that still has music attached.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 14, 2021)

Pappaus said:


> +++1 for this reply. Also from a non-professionals standpoint, composing is often its own reward. The only reward. No payment or satisfaction knowing that others will hear your work etc. And as it can be its own reward, sometimes it isn’t as rewarding as other times. So it is enjoyable to play with different DAWS and learn them and see where that DAWs path may take you. Instead of the challenge of the blank staff, it is the challenge of the complicated manual. A different challenge that still has music attached.


Really nicely put!


----------



## Greeno (Jul 14, 2021)

I had confirmation from Steinberg that a copy of Artist 10.5 will qualify for upgrade to Pro 11, got one for £215 !


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 14, 2021)

If you already own another DAW you can crossgrade for $199 at Sweetwater.


----------



## Mistro (Jul 23, 2021)

Reading this thread was bad for my GAS. I wasn't supposed to buy any more music stuff until maybe Black friday. But getting Cubase Pro 11 for $199 with special financing from Sweetwater is a no brainer. I been looking at Cubase for a while now especially to make cinematic music videos. I'm a Reason 11 Suite user too. The good thing is when I do use Cubase I can bring Reason with me as a plugin


----------



## greggybud (Jul 26, 2021)

easyrider said:


> With time on your hands why not actually compose rather than faff with multiple DAWS….I’m seeing loads of this on these forums…..
> 
> You have studio one and a FP8…..what do these both lack when composing?
> 
> Genuinely interested…


Or obsess with comparable VST tools like the PA thread at Gearslutz?

Does S1 have a Control Room yet? I don't keep up, but there are resources to discern the differences. Unfortunately you have to make sure the information is up to date. Developers leap-frog each other with features, always racing for new users. Obviously cross-grade sales achieve this, often catering to prosumers as well as every-day or professional users. This creates a double-edged sword because you need the steady prosumer income, but you also need to address the bugs which often follow new features. Always follow the money.

Long ago I learned there are different groups of users. On one extreme, some simply love the tool itself and will never intend to use the tool to achieve a finished track. They push the tools limits, compare, analyze, cyber fist fight shoot-outs, and eventually prescribe advice to others. And there's nothing wrong with that. Maybe like you, my bias approaching these threads is users who use a tool to achieve a finished track? 

For myself, and on the opposite end of those lover of tools, are the interesting threads, usually _experienced users focusing on application, procedure and process _to achieve a sonic objective as opposed to specific tool prescription which often doesn't satisfy. Unfortunately, for differing reasons, the well known names are a dying breed in forums.

Here's a example of a guy who just loves DAWs. It's his hobby, and I think he keeps biases to a minimum.





The DAW Feature Chart


Things that you want which you can't find anywhere else




www.admiralbumblebee.com





The few well-known, actually famous names I have sat in with have a common denominator. They all have deadlines. Most don't publicly participate in forums. Very FEW had the latest and greatest software. They have learned their tools intimately, and know their sonic environment. They have assistance doing the mundane. My impression is a good portion of that FEW seem to be in beta test forums for very specific agendas. But since I'm only in one of them, my perception may be wrong.

I often smirk at users who use multiple DAWs. Sure, you can effectively use multiples on the surface, however to take advantage of the depths of a feature-rich DAW like Cubase, then proclaim wrong, missing, and best is, IMO, lacking credibility. I have stuck with Cubase, often editing in Wavelab, and using 4 ultra-wide screens, 3 Cubase mix consoles, taking advantage of Cubase Macors, PLE, LE, and integrating that with Metagrid, I can streamline my goals. I use a DAW controller too but for what I do the usage pales in comparison to Metagrid. Ultimately you have to configure what works best for you, and that takes a lot of time and experimenting. I can't imagine my life on a single laptop under Cubase. I would be totally frustrated and probably lost.

Anyway, sorry for the long rant, but like you, I'm often tempted to say the same. I have to keep myself in continual check, remembering different user groups. The main reason I lurk at PA is for an occasional deal...


----------

